# The best shoes for walking



## fishmounter (Oct 14, 2017)

So I'm starting this walking every morning with my dogs and I quickly found out that my simple comfortable slip on shoes are not very good for long walks.  What are the best shoes for walking?  I don't want to spend a lot of money, but I do want comfort and support.  What do other seniors wear? Can anyone recommend a good shoe?


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 14, 2017)

Need shoes with good padding.   Or, you can get the inserts like these--->>>>> Dr. Scholl's inserts


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2017)

I always wear skechers with memory foam,  for walking any distance...the memory foam sole protects your feet from shocks..


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 15, 2017)

I found that my golf shoes with heel inserts are just great for walking.

The new golf shoes don't have spikes.  Just rubber for gripping.  

They are well constructed and last a long time.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 15, 2017)

I like New Balance walking shoes. I buy the slip on style as I cannot tie shoes with one hand.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm a life long walker,over the yrs I wore various walking shoes.The ones I've been wearing the past 7 yrs are New Balance.Yes,they are a bit more expensive than other shoes,very comfortable  in my opinion  The only store I can find the NB shoes in my size is Kohls.
I retired 6 1/2yrs ago,take 3 walks a day{weather permitting}. I usually buy a new pair of shoes every 6 months or so considering all the walking I do Sue


----------



## jujube (Oct 15, 2017)

I like a "running shoe" with my orthotics inside.  Not that I run anywhere unless being chased by a rabid dog or if there's a good sale at the mall, but.......

They're light weight, which I like, and roll well from front to back.  A "trail running" shoe is best....good amount of traction.


----------



## nvtribefan (Oct 15, 2017)

I find running shoes are best for walking.  They are generally more lightweight and flexible.  The most important thing is a good fit.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 15, 2017)

I usually wear sneakers for walking or hiking, unless there's snow on the ground then I use my hiking boots which aren't that comfortable.  I find that Saucony or New Balance brand are the most comfortable, so I imagine the New Balance walking shoes are comfortable as suggested here.  These shoes are not cheap, but you get what you pay for.  My feet are big and wide for a woman, so I often buy the men's styles, which usually come in the darker colors I prefer.  I've also had issued with Plantar Fasciitis in the past, so I go with the better 'shoe'.


----------



## Trade (Oct 15, 2017)

I use these. 

https://www.amazon.com/New-Balance-...63&sr=8-35&keywords=new+balance+walking+shoes


----------



## exwisehe (Oct 15, 2017)

About 3 years ago I took a chance on _*Five Ten Freerider Pro* bicycle shoes _at a bike shop in Greensboro, NC while visiting my daughter. I paid about $110 and thought that I was paying too much.  Boy, was I wrong.  I have worn them constantly and can't wear them out, and they are terrific for comfort and walking.  

Just place the bold words above in your browser and you can read about all the great reviews given them.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 15, 2017)

I wear Nike Odyssey running shoes.  They are considered a "stability" shoe, though they are very flexible and roll well back to front.  They have good arch support, which I need.  They are the most comfortable shoes I've ever worn.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 15, 2017)

*I use the New Balance walking shoes as  well. They are not cheap, but wear well, and are mighty comfortable. I buy the ones with the velcro closures, as they are easier for me to get on and off.   I have worn them for years.  My husband does as well.  They come in men's and woman's sizes, but the styles are basically the same.

*


----------



## terry123 (Oct 27, 2017)

Trade said:


> I use these.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/New-Balance-...63&sr=8-35&keywords=new+balance+walking+shoes


Those are the ones I buy except for women and in white.  They are the ones my physical therapist said for me to buy and I have worn them for years. I used to buy them for $70.00 at amazon but they have gone up.  Worth every penny.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 27, 2017)

New Balance walking shoes. They last a long time, easy to slip on with the Velcro straps. Both the wife and I wear them.


----------



## Lara (Oct 27, 2017)

*Nike's "Dew The Dunk"*
These are the best shoes for walking and great if you happen to wander onto a basketball court


----------



## drifter (Oct 28, 2017)

I wear new balance walking shoes but if I was buying again knowing what I believe now, I'd take any pair of lightweight shoes that were comfortable, I'd put a good insole in and they'd be just as good.


----------



## oldman (Oct 29, 2017)

Most anything by New Balance, but don't buy from a catalog, unless you go to a store and try them on first. NB has a history of running narrow in width, depending on the model.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 29, 2017)

oldman said:


> ... NB has a history of running narrow in width, depending on the model.


Good to know.  I need narrow shoes and they're hard to find.   There are several stores you can order NB shoes from here.  They don't keep many in stock.  I'd rather return them through the store. (I hate returning things.)


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2017)

oldman said:


> Most anything by New Balance, but don't buy from a catalog, unless you go to a store and try them on first. NB has a history of running narrow in width, depending on the model.



Oldman, I'm surprised at this. When my grandsons were much younger, I always bought their sneakers. One time I stuffed my youngest's feet into Nike's and he couldn't walk very far without pain. So, I  returned them for his usual New Balance _because _he has a wide foot and New Balance ran wider!

Maybe they changed.


----------



## Trade (Oct 30, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Oldman, I'm surprised at this. When my grandsons were much younger, I always bought their sneakers. One time I stuffed my youngest's feet into Nike's and he couldn't walk very far without pain. So, I  returned them for his usual New Balance _because _he has a wide foot and New Balance ran wider!
> 
> Maybe they changed.



I always buy New Balance because they come in wide widths. If I buy Nike's or Adidas I might as well just bind up my feet like they used to do to Japanese women.


----------



## Trade (Oct 30, 2017)

oldman said:


> Most anything by New Balance, but don't buy from a catalog, unless you go to a store and try them on first. NB has a history of running narrow in width, depending on the model.



I always get my New Balance Walkers from Amazon. I order size 11 EE and they fit fine every time. I keep at least one pair in reserve, that way I can buy them when they go on sale.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 30, 2017)

New Balance are always good walkers. I bought three pairs of Earth shoes when they were on sale last year and they're my favorite walking shoes ever. When I first put them on, I thought they were going to be too tight but they rapidly adapted to my feet.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 30, 2017)

Lara said:


> *Nike's "Dew The Dunk"*
> These are the best shoes for walking and great if you happen to wander onto a basketball court


I want a pair!


----------



## terry123 (Oct 31, 2017)

Trade said:


> I always get my New Balance Walkers from Amazon. I order size 11 EE and they fit fine every time. I keep at least one pair in reserve, that way I can buy them when they go on sale.


  I get mine from amazon too and always have an extra pair!  My 8 and a half fit perfectly.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 31, 2017)

Amazon here too. There is a NB outlet store in one of our stops, going north, in North Carolina that we buy ours from too.


----------



## Trade (Oct 31, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> I want a pair!



Of course you do.


----------



## fishmounter (Nov 2, 2017)

I ended up buying a pair of Champion walking/jogging shoes from a nearby Payless Shoes store.  I met another senior walker at my park and asked him what kind of shoe he had on and he showed me and told me how much he loved his Champion shoes.  He has the way more expensive New Balance shoes, but he said these newer ones are more comfortable and much, much cheaper.  They may not last as long as some of the name brands shoes, but for only $22.00, I'll just buy a new pair when these wear out.  They are very lightweight and have a good arch-support.  I've already walked around the lake 5 times (5 miles) and these shoes feel great.  Now I need to walk around it with my fishing rod.. and my old "fishing shoes"!


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## AaLF (Nov 7, 2017)

If you have wide feet then the answer is New Balance 4e in width (or 6e if you are a duck).
And i always order online.  Big dollar savings.


----------



## rgp (Nov 26, 2017)

You might look at these....

GravityDefyer.com

 They have suspension built in the heels...very impact absorbing, comfortable.


----------



## Keesha (May 16, 2018)

Since I’m very into walking, this thread caught my eye. For me a good pair of shoes are very important and I usually go for KEEN’s or Merrells. These are a bit pricey also but they are great walking shoes.

I can’t help but notice all the members who mentioned that they use ‘New Balance’  shoes. 
Are these really THAT good. This is the first time I’ve heard of them. 

What is about them that makes them that good?


----------



## needshave (May 19, 2018)

I have a very expensive pair of running shoes that I purchased for the purpose of street and sidewalk running. But for taking nice long walks, I have found a pair of slip-on Sketchers is without a doubt the most comfortable shoes I have ever owned. They fit tight and are extremely comfortable. I wear them often, even if I'm just relaxing around the house, driving, etc. They are by far my favorite shoes ever! I don't remember how much I paid for them, but I have purchased all at Kohls. This is my third pair. I have them on right now.


----------



## Olivia (May 19, 2018)

I use Sketchers Go Walk 3.  They are so comfortable with cushioned insides and a nice thread on the bottoms. They also have a meshed top, which even though I have small feet, they allow my little toes to stretch out. I can take long walks and it feels like walking on air. No blisters, no pains at all. And very reasonably priced. What else could one ask for?


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 19, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Since I’m very into walking, this thread caught my eye. For me a good pair of shoes are very important and I usually go for KEEN’s or Merrells. These are a bit pricey also but they are great walking shoes.
> 
> I can’t help but notice all the members who mentioned that they use ‘New Balance’  shoes.
> Are these really THAT good. This is the first time I’ve heard of them.
> ...



I do use Merrell hiking shoes and boots for hiking in certain areas where sneakers aren't rugged enough for, but my feet are big and wide and for me they're okay but not that comfortable.  The New Balance sneakers do have a wide fit compared to others, I also buy men sizes in shoes like these.


----------



## Butterfly (May 19, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Since I’m very into walking, this thread caught my eye. For me a good pair of shoes are very important and I usually go for KEEN’s or Merrells. These are a bit pricey also but they are great walking shoes.
> 
> I can’t help but notice all the members who mentioned that they use ‘New Balance’  shoes.
> Are these really THAT good. This is the first time I’ve heard of them.
> ...



I used to wear New Balance shoes, but switched to my Nikes because the New Balance just never felt quite right and I was beginning to have trouble with my knees.  The Nike Odyssey that I wear (I also have some of the Nike Structure ones, which are good, too) has a stability platform and the way the shoe is made keeps my feet from over pronating,  which was part of the reason my knees were bothering.  Also haven't been bothered with plantar fascitis since switching to the Nikes. I guess everybody's feet are different and what works for one doesn't work for another.

I like the Merrells, too.


----------



## Keesha (May 20, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> I do use Merrell hiking shoes and boots for hiking in certain areas where sneakers aren't rugged enough for, but my feet are big and wide and for me they're okay but not that comfortable.  The New Balance sneakers do have a wide fit compared to others, I also buy men sizes in shoes like these.


Interesting. My feet are actually a bit small considering how tall I am. They’re a size 8 women’s but a bit on the wide side also. I certainly don’t have skinny feet. Thanks Seabreeze.


Butterfly said:


> I used to wear New Balance shoes, but switched to my Nikes because the New Balance just never felt quite right and I was beginning to have trouble with my knees.  The Nike Odyssey that I wear (I also have some of the Nike Structure ones, which are good, too) has a stability platform and the way the shoe is made keeps my feet from over pronating,  which was part of the reason my knees were bothering.  Also haven't been bothered with plantar fascitis since switching to the Nikes. I guess everybody's feet are different and what works for one doesn't work for another.
> 
> I like the Merrells, too.


Thank you Butterfly. That’s really helpful. I need the extra structural support for I have very defined high arches so get that over pronating thing. Without proper arch support my right foot buckles. 
This is interesting. I’m glad I found other Merrell loving women. Aren’t they great? LOVES ‘em


----------



## Ruthanne (May 24, 2018)

I have a good pair of sneakers called "Sport".  They were not cheap but reasonable for sneakers.  I have had them over a year and a half and you can hardly tell.  I have also used them every day.


----------



## JimW (Jun 14, 2018)

With a shoe size of 13-4E my options are limited. For sneakers I like Asics best but like New Balance as well. For hiking shoes I go with Keen or Merrell, but Merrell has few choices in my size. Cabelas has some good footwear with their brand name on them, but they're made buy other shoe companies like Danner and Merrell. I buy all my shoes on-line from either Zappos, Cabelas or direct from the manufacturers site. I always put new insoles in my shoes as soon as I get them, I was using Dr. Scholls insoles for a few years at about $20 a pair, but lately have been buying Superfeet insoles on-line. They are about $50 a pair, but well worth it if you have foot problems. I like them much better than the Dr. Scholls


----------



## Lara (Jun 14, 2018)

My favorite is ASIC but I added "Dr. Scholls Gel Pads for Working Women". They make me feel like I'm walking on clouds.

I might try some of the recommendations here though. Maybe I won't need to add the Gel Pads. They're expensive (something like $15).


----------



## Keesha (Jun 14, 2018)

Size 13? :holymoly:

We have a Cabelas near us and I agree that their brand name shoes are great. My husbands purchased their hiking boots before and the prices are awesome. They are definitely Merrell style. 

I also agree that high end insoles are worth the money so yes Lara you get those gel ones. 
We have to take care of our feet.


----------



## Lon (Jun 14, 2018)

The best shoes for walking depends on the individual and what feels best on their feet. There is no one shoe fits all well.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 14, 2018)

New Balance were known for running a bit wide.


----------



## IKE (Jun 14, 2018)

I'm as flat footed as a duck and also over pronate which most of the time go together.

Several years ago I found the only sneakers that I can walk in comfortably for any length of time were New Balance 587's which were designed for big ol' boys (I'm 6'5" & 265 lbs. and wear a size 14 shoe) like me with flat feet that over pronate.

Sadly they discontinued the 587's a few years ago and when I found out they were going to I rat holed a few pair......I just unboxed my next to last pair about a month ago and still have one new pair, not sure what I'll do when I wear out my last two pair.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 14, 2018)

Wow! 6 ‘5”? We really do have some big boys here. 

My father has large size 13 ,  flat footed feet and has always had a problem with them. I never realized that the weight shifts to the inside soul.

Oddly enough I have fairly high arches ,and small feet; the opposite . 

Those New Balance shoes do look very nice I have to admit.


----------



## JimW (Jun 14, 2018)

IKE said:


> I'm as flat footed as a duck and also overpronate which most of the time go together.
> 
> Several years ago I found the only sneakers that I can walk in comfortably for any length of time were New Balance 587's which were designed for big ol' boys (I'm 6'5" & 265 lbs.) like me with flat feet that overpronate.
> 
> ...



Ike, I'm in the same boat as you with big flat feet and over pronation. I've been looking at shoes on kurufootwear.com/ supposedly they are for the problems we have and some others like plantar fasciitis. I'm thinking of trying a pair to see if they're any good.

Another thing you might want to try are insoles called Superfeet. I have them and they work pretty good.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 14, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> New Balance were known for running a bit wide.



Funny -- for me they always seemed a bit narrow.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 14, 2018)

I’ve never personally owned a pair of New Balance but from everything I’ve read about them, most people preferred the extra widest they offered.


----------



## JimW (Jun 15, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> Funny -- for me they always seemed a bit narrow.



I always have to order NB shoes smaller than my usual size. I usually get a 12 1/2 wide in NB rather than a 13-4E in most every other shoe brand. The quality of the NB shoes is top notch, but I'm not a fan of the big "N" on the side of the shoes so I don't buy them all that often.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 15, 2018)

How aware are you of your feet when you are walking.

When I am walking I try to concentrate my foot on the pavement in the most comfortable position.

I mean, I just don't walk.  I concentrate on what I am doing.  If I was flat footed I would try to put the pressure on the outside of the foot away from arch.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 16, 2018)

I use New Balance.  They are very comfortable and sturdy.  I wear a 6 1/2 in women's and a 5 in boys.  Even the sandals are comfortable.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 16, 2018)

I don't walk on a regular basis so I have just cheap sneakers that I wear for housework and gardening. Last summer I did a lot of walking with my daughter and didn't have time to buy good shoes. I bought a very good pair of insoles and stuck them in the cheap sneakers and they were so comfortable and lasted a very long time.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jul 1, 2018)

I was always having issues with my shoes being too small as the day wore on, my daughter told me to buy a shoe 1/2 larger than I wore, exercise, etc makes ones feet swell.  I did and worked wonders!     I think everyone knew that but me.


----------



## JB in SC (Jul 9, 2018)

New Balance makes an MW877 walking shoe for men and an identical one for women that has been the best we've ever owned. Nice flatfish soles that don't cause stumbling like the old Rockport Walkers with that rocker type sole seemed to do. They have a wider toe box and are accurately sized but I alway recommend a 1/2 size larger as debbie in seattle posted. They also don't look like something a hipster would wear 

They are Made in the USA and last a fairly long time.


----------

